# Which Hitch?



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Hello fellow Outbackers 
I really need advice on whice hitch is best for rig. 2004 28rs-s 3/4ton crewcab shortbox p/u. I have been to three dealers they just want to sell what they have in stock (Husky). Reese dualcam or Equalizer. Which one is better for sway control?
Which is easier to hook up?
How much Hardware stays connected to the trailer? 
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

The Snowman


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Snoman, this question is sort of like the Ford-Chevy question. The best hitch is a Hensley, but at nearly $3000 its a tough hitch to buy for many. The Reese and Equalizer are both good hitches, I've had the Equalizer on two trailers and felt it did a great job for both of my setups. A good site to learn about the various hitches is one right here.

With the Equalizer the hitch head is the only thing that needs to remain on the truck, the bars remove when not in use, and you can remove the hitch head too. When I'm camping I leave the head on, cover the ball and use a locking hitch lock so nobody can easily steal the hitch head.

The best prices on the Equalizer come from RV Wholesalers who sell the hitch for $399, with free shipping. They also sell the Prodigy brake controller for only $99.

I find the Equalizer to be very easy to setup and take off, other than upgrading to a Hensley or Pullright I wouldn't use any other hitch on the market, but that's just my own experience and opinion.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Y-Guy 
The $ of the Hensly & the difficulty of hitching ( so I have read ) cancels it.
Do you find the equalizer provides adequate sway control when semis pass you?
I have read so many posts of people driving white knuckled. One post - " one semi got me going and the 2nd nearly finished us off "
I want to be comfortable going down the road.
Thanks 
The Snowman


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Snowman, having once had a trailer fishtail out of control on me over a bridge I always drive with a firm grip on the wheel, but I don't drive white knuckled or sweating with the Equalizer at all. When a semi passes me on the right on the Interstate I feel the draft and get sort of "sucked" towards the semi, but I don't feel or see significant sway. When pass a semi head on, I really haven't felt much sway at all. The only time on my last trip I felt sway was a strong gust of wind as I came down near a bridge over the Columbia river, which normally has strong gusts. I was probably going faster than I should have a I approached the river, and I did lightly apply the trailer brakes, more as some reassurance that I still had control. Whole thing only lasted a few seconds and nobody else even knew there was a concern.

Like you I did a lot of research before I decided on a hitch and I felt the benefits of the Equalizer was a nice balance between the Hensley and the Dual-Cam setups. The prices at RV Wholesalers would make that decision even easier for me now. My Kiwi dealership tried to give me some generic setup, even though my sales contract clearly called for an Equal-i-zer hitch (I eventually won out). Our Outback dealer pretty much only installed the Equal-i-zer hitch on their campers as the feel its the best hitch for the money.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Like Y-Guy has said, both the Reese dual cam and Equilizer brands are very well known amongst the towing crowd, and you will find folks from both camps that rave about their set-ups.

I'm using the Reese set-up with my 28BHS (29.4" bumper to ball) and have no problems with sway at all. That is not to say I don't occaisionally feel a little pull when a semi passes by at a high rate of speed, it's just not a problem. I'm trying to be as honest as possible here, and this is MY experience.

Some have said they feel no pull or sway ever with both systems, and perhaps this is true. Either way, both are excellent choices and will do a good job for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

HI!
If you want perfection and have extra $$, go for Hensley or Pullrite. Otherwise, I also agree with everyone else that Equalizer or Reese do well. My wife is very nervous with trailer and she did not notice any sway when we went camping. Of course, I am driving, not her, but she was watching







,......I didnt white knuckle it either, both hand on wheels except when eating 'Hot Tamales' candy. Semi's will go by fast, just slow down and be cautious.

We went with Reese because our dealer had it...convenience, but I looked into all of them, even $$$ Hensley which I could have had installed in a nearby city. The way I figured, I can always go to Hensley if I feel Reese doesnt work.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I agree with Y-Guy. I have the equal-i-zer on my f-150 for my 28rss. I have towed thru some strong side winds and speeding semis and have not felt any drastic sway.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Don't listen to a thing Y-Guy and djd1023 tell you about the equalizer. It is a piece of @#^$ and the Reese is the only way to go..









And if you are not driving a Dodge you don't have clue..









Okay, I was just giving you the response you may have been expecting. Or at least the resopnse you would see from the other forums.









Did I get anyone??

I have heard nothing but good things about the Equalizer and the Reese HP Dual Cam. I have the Reese and have been real happy with it. On our last trip I had 20-30mph cross winds and had no issues. I was still a bit white knuckled anyway and I suppose I alwasys will be with that 28 behind me.

I think you will be happy with either option.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Another EQUAL-I-ZER fan here!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Another EQUAL-I-ZER fan here!


What no comments about body parts in this post?


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The Equalizer works great for me. $399.00 @ rvwholesalers with free shipping. Great deal considering how heavy a shipping item this is. I like the easy hookup and simple design.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have the Reese Dual Cam HP set up on my CHEVY!

(sorry CamperDC, I had to say that so you wouldn't feel so let down.







)

I too did a great deal of research before I purchased my hitch. I even knew what hitch I wanted before I knew what trailer I wanted. Perfect world, the Hensley would be hooked to my A frame. The hitching difficulty gets easier with practice, as told to me by a Hensley user camped across from us in Maine last year. He loved it, and couldn't say enough about it. The big thing is that $2800 cost. I looked at the PullRite, and it did not appeal to me with it's undercarriage mounting.

That leaves the Equal-I-Zer and the Reese/Draw-Tite Dual Cam. Both are, for the most part liked by their users. The Reese set up is a little more expensive, but doesn't rely on friction of the bars to control sway.

I eventually chose the Dual Cam HP, and have not been disappointed. Driving in a rain storm, on the interstate, I was passed by several semi's and didn't feel a thing, nor did I visually see any "suck in" as the big rig's passed.

Just my two cents, and when the Reese doesn't do it for me anymore, I'll be ordering that Hensley.

Tim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

CamperDC,
You DID get me. I thought I was on that OTHER forum '.net' for a minute.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

We've been using the Husky WD hitch, anti sway and Husky brake controller. So far not a single problem. When the big rigs pass or during the ever-present high winds out here (Kansas) there is no noticable sway. I have not used the other systems but I can't imagine things being much easier or effective.

Steve


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies,
we have decided to go with the Equal-I-Zer.
What size bars would you recommend - the 600 or the 1000lbs?
On a 28RSS what is the tongue height from the ground when level?
I need to figure out which shank I need.
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
The Snowman


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I went with the heavy version of the Equal-i-zer and got it at http://rvwholesalers.com/index.php for $399.00 and free shipping. You can go to Equal-i-zers web site and download installation information. It is not bad at all. You will get an adjustable shank with the hitch, all you need is the ball. I love mine for the easy hookup and sway control.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sure you'll be happy with your decision. I used a generic WD hitch for several years and had one of those proverbial "white knuckle" experiences. That convinced me to upgrade. Went with the Equal-i-zer for various reasons although I'm sure the Reese would have been fine as well. One thing about the Equal-i-zer though is that it is heavy. I'd vote with Y-guy in leaving it on when camping.

Good luck,

Greg


----------

